# Rotozip for circle cutting



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I was talking to a friend of mine and he uses a rotozip cutter with a circle adapter to cut circle up to 1 inch. Anyone on the site using this?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi there RobertJR welcome aboard to the Routerforums. Yes the Rotozip is a great tool for cutting circles. I have a neighbor here that uses it for cartoon cut outs he makes out of 1/2" plywood works great.


----------



## Mortecai (Feb 12, 2005)

My wife bought me a Roto Zip two years ago. It sat in the case the first six months or so until I discovered how nicely and easily it cut thru about anything. Circles are a snap all you need is a pin hole to put the end of the bar in and spin the saw around. it works great on my stuff. I used it to make round openings for vent fan piping in walls and ceilings etc. was a snap. you'll love it


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I don't get it fellas. I have one of those things and quickly determined it was more or less useless, so I tossed it in a dust covered corner where it still is.....I think! I keep hearing folks raving about them and I can't understand why mine can't hack its way through 1/4" ply. I swapped blades, tried moving it different directions etc and all is does is get hot, burn the wood and at that point I give up trying to force it to cut and threw it out.
Just my experience. I'm happy to hear it works for you guys.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Rotozips..... I got one way back when they first came out and were a big deal for Christmas..... well I got mine on sale in Feb. of that year for my B-day. It was without a handle and didn't have much power but I was doing a bit of sheet-rock work and it was nice to put the outlets and such in.... made a mess but did a good quick job. It also got very hot after using it for a while, like hot in this is not confortable to hold. I found it needed to rest between jobs. So if you have one of these you most likely didn't like it, I know I didn't.

A couple years back they had a deal I couldn't pass up with a new more powerful one that had a vaccume attachment, circle cutter, would take 1/4" bits and all packaged in a plastic box. This model was a lot different, had a handle to hold and maybe double the power. I picked up the plunge base for a project I was working on.... free hand thru lettering on some cedar.... Let's say it is not a router..... I have used it to make speaker holes, masks for painting, a few remodeling projects and I'd say I am still not impressed with these.

They work fine in drywall, celotex, 1/4" this and that but even in 1/4" wood they are no match for a router. I think it has more to do with the bits they sell then the tool, from my experence you need to buy the big bag of them or they make a big dent in the pocket book as the bits don't seem to last to long.

Now maybe they have a new and improved one out now or better bits???? I'd like to here from somemore people that have these. Or maybe someone has some knowlege they can pass on about how to use them?

Ed


----------



## Warren (Sep 24, 2004)

Purchased one a couple of years ago. Tried it on a couple of small projects. Couldn't get the hang of it. went in the next garage sale. Really irritated me too. The television sales pitch had all sorts of purported neophyte users doing all sorts of neat stuff nd all I got was ragged edges, burned edges and busted cutters. I guess I'm a little too stupid to use such a sophisticated instrument.

I'll stick with the table saws, routers, band saws other assorted sawdust making imlements,


----------

